

Codeweavers to overtake Microsoft by 2018 - vaksel
http://www.codeweavers.com/about/general/press/20090724/

======
MaysonL
It's a great joke, and a great piece of PR.

------
mingyeow
Awesome joke. Reminds me of my (actual) business plan projections which
extrapolated will allow me to repay the entirety of US debt to china in 15
years time.

------
markbao
<http://xkcd.com/605/>

~~~
pmichaud
Beat me to it.

------
cesare
Hilarious. Especially the graph.

------
heycarsten
LOL, these guys always crack me up.

------
mixmax
I calculate this differently. Instead of extrapolating the 17% decline year
over year I extrapolate the negative growth in revenue in dollars. A straight
line drops much quicker.

By this projection I can arrive at the conclusion that whatever I happen to be
doing in 2012 my company will overtake Microsoft since their operating revenue
will be negative.

------
Elepsis
Okay, I get it, it's funny... but seriously?

You're a company whose business model depends almost entirely on Microsoft
being around to write its software so _your_ software can run it on other
OSes. Don't bite the hand that feeds you.

~~~
joe_the_user
No, Microsoft has already written the software. Today we mostly depend on
Microsoft not rewriting the software too badly (and we may not be in luck).

------
GeneralMaximus
Is this a joke? Please tell me it's a joke.

~~~
truebosko
Of course it is. Reading past the first paragraph or looking at the graph for
10 seconds will reveal that. "Projected Nonsense Data" ... come on :)

